# achat livre



## philou.41 (29 Décembre 2011)

bonjour
suite à un achat d un livre dans app store impossible de le retrouvé sur mon iphone 4S pourtant il est bien signalé comme acheté merci de votre aide


----------



## RyÅ«ta (13 Janvier 2012)

Hello,

Quand tu le cherches en tapant le titre dans Spotlight (l'écran à gauche de ton premier écran d'apps) il n'apparait pas ?


----------



## ciradis (15 Janvier 2012)

philou.41 a dit:


> bonjour
> suite à un achat d un livre dans app store impossible de le retrouvé sur mon iphone 4S pourtant il est bien signalé comme acheté merci de votre aide


 
 juste comme ça , dans Ibooks y'a  un onglet pour les livres et un pour les pdf , as tu cherché dedans? je pose la question quand meme parceque c'est pas precisé où t'a cherché  

Cordialement


----------



## philou.41 (17 Janvier 2012)

merci pour vos aides mais j ai trouvé le pourquoi . j avais tout simplement oublier de telecharger l appli ibooks


----------



## ciradis (17 Janvier 2012)

ce matin j'ai fait mes courses , j'ai acheté des croquets pour chat , en rentrant je me suis rendu compte que j'ai pas de chat 

  si tous les problèmes peuvent se résoudre de la sorte


----------

